# Dented Can and Food Safety (Pic attached)



## ba13e4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,

First post, but I have lurked and read for some time. Great information to be found here and very knowledgable folks.

I received my Starter Kit from the LDS Online Store yesterday. One of the cans was severely dented (see pic) and two had minor dents. I am not concerned with the minor dents, but I have little confidence in long-term storage of the severely dented can.

Here is the email response I received from LDS this morning.
"Because of the weight of these cans, they can sometimes be dented in handling. As long as the seals of the cans are not damaged, their shelf life will not be affected. If the seals have been damaged, please let us know.
RoseE
Internet Customer Relations"

Would you accept this answer and store the dented can or demand to exchange it for a undamaged one?


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Send the picture to them. That's involving the seal.


----------



## ba13e4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I sent them a larger version of the attached pic after opening the shipment. The quoted response is the reply received from LDS. I sent a follow-up email to LDS this morning expressing my displeasure at the situation.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have had opened cans that were moldy inside and I have opened cans that were just fine. Some of the cans were "perfect" and others that looked like they were driven over with a forklift and it didn't seem to make any difference to the contents.

Honestly, I have no good answer for you beyond maybe re-canning the can of beans. Open it up and transfer the contents into a glass-jar (Ball or Gem or .. ) or turn it into a stew or chilli and then re-can it, or just open it up and eat it as part of your normal everyday meals.

If you open it and it has already gone bad, then I would probably make a stink about the whole situation to them.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

One way to check the seal (although it's not foolproof, and requires immediate useage if it's broken) is to place the can under water. If the vacuum seal is broken, air will enter, and when under water that air should escape through the leak making bubbles in the water.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

It's not leaking so I wouldn't worry about it, but on the other hand, you said two others had minor dents, I would want all three replaced and tell them to package the things better for shipping, if you had 3 dented, they must have hundreds a day shipped out dented, it's time they wrere called on it, I've had broken bags of beans, ect from Bobs Red Mills and Honeyville get here broke and they both replaced the bags with no problems,..


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> It's not leaking so I wouldn't worry about it, but on the other hand, you said two others had minor dents, I would want all three replaced and tell them to package the things better for shipping, if you had 3 dented, they must have hundreds a day shipped out dented, it's time they wrere called on it, I've had broken bags of beans, ect from Bobs Red Mills and Honeyville get here broke and they both replaced the bags with no problems,..


I agree. Dented cans can cause issues in the long run. That's how bacteria grows, and that's a GREAT way to get sick off your pantry.

I would politely request a replacement for the three offending cans, and, if they fail to comply, I would DEMAND a replacement.

Failing THAT, send the whole bloody shipment back to 'em and do your business elsewhere.

...

Then again, I've always been a bit of a customer service Nazi. :flower:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

That seal is compromised. No good.


----------



## ba13e4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Attached is a pic of one of the wheat cans with minor dents. This is just FYI showing that there was damage to multiple cans within the shipment. Both pics have been sent to LDS with no response since the first one quoted above.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

All of it's been dented 'roundabout the seal. I would say it's all been compromised. 

Send it back, but ask if they can send you a return label first-save you a bit on the shipping (I had to do that with BLUE Mics, their Eyeball 2.0 was defective... LONG story there, but suffice it to say "I haz webcam nao!")


----------



## ba13e4 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Update on Dented Can / Food Safety Post*

LDS responded to my second email indicating that they will replace the shipment and send me a pre-paid shipping label to return the damaged case of cans.

I was pleased with the quantity of food received for the price paid so with this response from their customer service, I would definitely recommend purchasing their starter kit of #10 cans.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Id sent it back. Otherwise, seal dented cans should be used right away, just like a jar that does not seal out of the canner. 
I regularly purchase case lots of dent cans from the local veggie cannery ($6 a case of 24 cans) and they inspect them to cull out seal-dents. I have never had trouble with body-dents on cans as long as they were not so severe they compromised the seal (leaked). They keep in my root cellar unoiled 3 years; oiled (my root cellar is damp and cans rust in three years) they keep longer. but since I generally eat them by then I cant give a max.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

ba13e4 said:


> LDS responded to my second email indicating that they will replace the shipment and send me a pre-paid shipping label to return the damaged case of cans.
> 
> I was pleased with the quantity of food received for the price paid so with this response from their customer service, I would definitely recommend purchasing their starter kit of #10 cans.


Always good to have a positive review to go on before shopping-in particular one where you can see the entire experience from start to finish (like this one), rather than the "A++++ SELLER!! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!" that you get on FeeBay.

My wife and I shall look into it-we're starting work soon on a root cellar at our B.O.L., so this might be a nice trick!

ON the note of expirations on cans etc... So on Doomsday Preppers, they keep mentioning that the canned food is still good, even if it's WAAAAAAAAAAAY out of date.

This is something I can understand the concept of, but without having done my own research to verify (other than the out of date imports I had in Sudan/Jordan), I'm unsure just how safe this theory is in practice.

Thoughts, comments, tips, pointers?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Can o Beans*

It's one can of beans. Eat it now and replace it tomorrow with a new can o Beans from the store. I can't believe ya'll have given this the amount of thought , phone calls and discussion ,( not to mention pictures).


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

BillM said:


> It's one can of beans. Eat it now and replace it tomorrow with a new can o Beans from the store. I can't believe ya'll have given this the amount of thought , phone calls and discussion ,( not to mention pictures).


At least from MY standpoint, it's more than just about the beans. When I order a product/receive a service, I expect it to be top-notch.

I shouldna have to pay to buy a replacement when it should not have been an issue in the first place.

Then again, as I mentioned earlier, I'm a bit of a customer service Nazi.:flower:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Diego2112 said:


> At least from MY standpoint, it's more than just about the beans. When I order a product/receive a service, I expect it to be top-notch.
> 
> I shouldna have to pay to buy a replacement when it should not have been an issue in the first place.
> 
> Then again, as I mentioned earlier, I'm a bit of a customer service Nazi.:flower:


I'm with you.. that kind of stuff you are paying way out the ass for and should get it without a huge ding/flaw in the can.

He paid extra for long term storage dried beans packaged in a special way and he should get exactly what he paid for... You can not just go into any old store and buy canned "dry" pintos like that.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm with the OP too. Yeah, it's one can of beans, which is no big deal. But if they were SPECIFICALLY purchased for long term storage, which seems to be the case here, then yes, they should be replaced. I'm a customer service nightmare too...I have no problem making a scene over defective merchandise.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Diego2112 said:


> Always good to have a positive review to go on before shopping-in particular one where you can see the entire experience from start to finish (like this one), rather than the "A++++ SELLER!! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!" that you get on FeeBay.
> 
> My wife and I shall look into it-we're starting work soon on a root cellar at our B.O.L., so this might be a nice trick!
> 
> ...


Personally if the can is not dented or bulging the food inside will be good for years past the date.. but with acidic stuff like tomatoes and pineapple will eat thru the lining sooner and should be used up quicker. 
there have been studies on old canned foods and how good they are and I've read them here somewhere.. maybe someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I recieved a shipment of cans from Ready Made Resources awhile ago. I had the same problem with some cans damaged during shipment. I contacted the company on several occasions, including sending pictures of the dented cans and e-mails, as well as phone calls. I finally got a "customer service" rep on the phone who seemed annoyed at my persistance in contacting the company. He promised a shipment of replacement cans that never arrived. I gave the cans to a couple of friends who were going on a camping trip. That was my last order with the company.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Tac803, that's a shame. The thing is, we as the consumer are in charge of who we send our money too. Enough cancelled orders or once-only shoppers spreading bad vibes about a given company will eventually make them change their tune or go out of business. In college I remember a professor telling us that if you receive exceptional customer service from a company you'll tell one person but if you recieve horrible service you'll tell 100 people.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jason said:


> Tac803, that's a shame. The thing is, we as the consumer are in charge of who we send our money too. Enough cancelled orders or once-only shoppers spreading bad vibes about a given company will eventually make them change their tune or go out of business. In college I remember a professor telling us that if you receive exceptional customer service from a company you'll tell one person but if you recieve horrible service you'll tell 100 people.


I don't like to speak negatively about anybody, but in this case, it's just relaying the experience as it happened. I'm sure many people have had positive experiences with the company, and I'm sure they are big enough to not miss my small orders from time to time. Kinda just the principle of the thing.


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with BillM.....they told you to let them know....call them and let them know. Send them back, eat them, throw them away...just do something. Is this the only can of beans you have?


----------



## ba13e4 (Mar 14, 2012)

"Is this the only can of beans you have?"

I am the OP for this thread ... *and yes that is the only can of pinto beans I have* . My collection of #10 cans is growing and I will have multiple cans of beans soon enough. However, I would like some measure of confidence that the produce will be edible if/when it is needed years from now.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> At least from MY standpoint, it's more than just about the beans. When I order a product/receive a service, I expect it to be top-notch.
> 
> I shouldna have to pay to buy a replacement when it should not have been an issue in the first place.
> 
> Then again, as I mentioned earlier, I'm a bit of a customer service Nazi.:flower:


In my view, it's all about the beans. In hard times, a can of botulism don't amount to a hill of beans.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I just thought I'd pop in for a second here. I literally have a pantry full of dented cans, cans without labels, outdated products etc, etc. I didn't grow up like this at all, but my husband did as it's how his father fed their large family while running a grocery store chain that took almost all of their money and hard work to develop.

I've given up electric can openers completely because they just don't work on dented cans and sometimes our manual can opener barely even works. I have yet to get a bad can in the 4 years I've been with my husband and he's only seen a bad can a few times in his life. Generally if a can is bad, it's obvious. The can will bloat or leak, smell horrid and generally be filled with a dark brown or black fluid. But I have to say that in this case I feel you were correct in being persistent and I'm happy they were willing to cover the shipping costs in addition to the replacement.


----------

